# Accounts for Sale - CT



## MosquitoMan123 (Oct 18, 2019)

Good AM ALL.
New to Plowsite, old to plowing
If anyone has interest in expanding with residential accounts in Fairfield / New Haven county CT, contact me
I am looking to retire from the business as I have moved on to the pest control industry and want to travel some through the winter. 

Good luck to all this winter!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

What do you have in fairfield county ?


----------



## MosquitoMan123 (Oct 18, 2019)

Currently the furthest South we go is Fairfield. Mainly Trumbull, Monroe, Easton.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

OK that out of way


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

How are you, I'm based In Milford, where are the accounts and what do they consist of? I'm interested.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

pipelayer said:


> How are you, I'm based In Milford, where are the accounts and what do they consist of? I'm interested.


 Dang,I'm in Milford, just got rid of some jobs.PM me and I'll give you the name of a daycare I just dropped today and a house with 2 drives.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

leigh said:


> Dang,I'm in Milford, just got rid of some jobs.PM me and I'll give you the name of a daycare I just dropped today and a house with 2 drives.


shoot me a message or text my cell 2035218717


----------

